# [Wet Thumb Forum]-GUPPY SHOW, San Diego, Nov 5-7 enter your fish!



## SanDiegoFishes (Jun 13, 2004)

San Diego Guppy Association Show 
In Cooperation with SDTFS - November 5-7, 2004 room 101 of the Casa del Prado in Balboa Park, San Diego (by the Zoo and Reuben H. Fleet Space Center) 
Do you have some guppies at home? Store bought, gift from a friend, even show quality stock? If you do, bring them on down to the First Guppy Show hosted by the San Diego Guppy Association! It is free to enter your guppies (No limits, enter as MANY as you can bring!!) and you might even win a prize!! No age limit to be in the show, kids are welcome! You do not have to be a member of either fish club to enter, so bring those guppies to the show! All you need are your guppies, and a flat sided container to show them in (Fish bowls, flat sided betta houses, etc.) You can bring in single males, 2 males together, or single females. One fish per container (or two fish in the container if you are showing a pair of matched males). No rocks, plants, backgrounds or decorations in the guppy containers, just the guppies. The show is free and open to the public on Saturday and Sunday, your guppies will get lots of attention and "oohs and ahhss! and might even win a prize or two!! 
To enter your guppies, bring them in their containers to room 101 of the Casa del Prado on Friday Nov 5th (9:00 am-9:00 pm is set up and registration of entries). 
The following classes will be judged if there are at least 3 entries in a particular color class. Classes with less than 3 entries will be Classes will be lumped together into AOC (Any other color).

Red

Blue

Green

Black

Half Black

Bicolor

Snakeskin

Swordtail

Females

Any Other Color (AOC)

1. Exhibitors will determine classification of entries. Assistance to determine class of entry will be available at time of entry. There will be people there to let you know what class your guppies can go in, so no worries if you aren't sure!

3. No gravel, tinted water, greens or other decorative items will be permitted. 
4. SDGA and SDTFS assume no responsibility for any loss of fish. 
5. Judging will be according to IFGA standards. All decisions of the judges will be final. 
6. Fish cannot be removed from the bench prior to 2 PM Sunday. Fish may be removed and released to the exhibitor only by a SDGA Show Representative. We usually start taking down the tanks and show after 4PM on Sunday 
7. Tanks and bowls must be supplied by the exhibitor. The standard small size plastic aquarium 9" long, 5 ¾" wide and 5 ¼" deep is preferred, but any other tank or bowl plastic or glass is acceptable. As long as the front is flat, it is AOK!!

ENTRIES

SINGLE ENTRIES 
Single female or male. One female may be included with male entry, but only the male will be judged.

TANK ENTRIES 
Two matched males. One 
female may be included with entry, but only males will be judged.

LOCATION 
Room 101 Casa del Prado 
(This is the Floral Building) 
Balboa Park 
San Diego, CA 
619/267-2236

The building is easy to find. It is right next to the big fish pond, and the Reuben H. Fleet Space Museum, you can't miss it! If you would like a map with directions, please email me at [email protected] and I will email it right to you!

SCHEDULE 
Friday, November 5 
9:00 AM - 9:00 PM Setup and registration of entries.

Saturday, November 6

10 AM - Open to public

3:00 PM - the Guppy Show only will be closed to the public for Judging

Sunday, November 7 
10 AM - Open to public 
2 PM - Debenching, you may come and see what your guppies have won and take them home

SHOW CHAIRPERSON 
Charles Pratt 
2545 Ridgeway Dr. # B 
National City, CA 91950 
(619) 267-2236

Please Note: This is the first guppy show for both the SDGA and the SDTFS, and we are trying to coordinate both shows. We apologize in advance for any conflicts in programming or changes from this schedule.

Judging: Will be at 3:00 PM on Saturday as we will have an IFGA judge coming in just for this show. This is not at the same time as the SDTFS judging.

For More Information Contact: Charles Pratt 
619) 267-2236 
Email: [email protected]

or Barbara at [email protected] 
SEE YOU THERE!! THIS IS GOING TO BE MAJOR FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SanDiegoFishes (Jun 13, 2004)

MAP TO THIS SHOW AND ALL FISH CLUB EVENTS


----------

